# GLSS Race Oakland Raceway



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

First race Sunday Dec 27th 
Doors open at 10am Race at Noon
Fat Tire .Skinny .Indys..maybe an IROC 
630-336-2918 Dennis
Crest Hill il 60403


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this date work for everyone?


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Bump as a reminder


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Bring an appetite Michelle wants to make the first race feast a special one...plus I hope it slows everyone else down..hehehe


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

purple66bu said:


> Bring an appetite Michelle wants to make the first race feast a special one...plus I hope it slows everyone else down..hehehe


Watch out what you cook, it could get foggy in there, and smelling, its true, i read it on the internet :dude:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

ZBT Speedway said:


> Watch out what you cook, it could get foggy in there, and smelling, its true, i read it on the internet :dude:


Darrell says he can't make it:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there with john see the fog be the fog lol.:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Oakland Raceway inaugural Race Skinny tire

1. Mike my stuff is slow Michael Wontorski 56 laps
2. Wrangler Rich 55 laps
3. Dennis Holas 53 laps
4. Jeff Parker 53 laps
5. Darrell Swisher 53 laps
6. John Schroeder 52 laps
7. Sam 9 fingers 51 laps
8. Michelle Holas 48 laps
9. William Sebenik 47 laps
10. Richard Scott 43 laps
11. Adam jr 41 laps
12. Adam Borowski 37 laps


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Oakland Raceway inaugural Race Fat Tire class

1. Michael Wontorski 69 laps
2. Wrangler Rich 67 laps
3. Dennis Holas 65 laps
4 Jeff Parker 64 laps
5. John Schroeder 64 laps
6. Darrell Swisher 61 laps
7. Michelle Holas 56 laps
8. Sam 56 laps
9. William Sebenik 53 laps
10. Richard Scott 52 laps
11. Adam 48 laps
12. Adam jr 49 laps ?


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Oakland Raceway inaugural Race Indys
1 . Michael Wontorski 59 laps..blah blah
2. Jeff Parker 57 laps
3.Wrangler Rich 55 laps
4. Dennis Holas 54 laps
5. John Schroeder 53 laps
6. Sam 49 laps
7. Michelle Holas 49 laps
8. William Sebenik 44 laps
9. Adam Borowski 41 laps
10. Richard Scott 40 laps
11.Adam jr 39 laps
12. Darrell Swisher 34 laps


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Derby Car Iroc Race

1 . Mike 47 laps
2. Jeff 46 laps
3. Wrangler 44 laps 
4. Darrell 44 laps
5. Dennis 42 laps
6. Michelle 39 laps
7. Sam 39 laps


----------

